# Nike Kaiju or 686 New Balance boots question



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not totally relevant, but I tried on the Nike Zoom Force 1 last year, and it was surprisingly comfortable and well made for a first year entry. I would expect no less from the Kaiju this year.

That NBx686 boot is really interesting. Too bad no local shop I know of carries it, so I can't try it on. I would never buy boots without trying them on first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Update-
I just picked up a pair of the 686 New Balance boots, from my local shop. 
They feel amazing. Apparently the place I got them is one of only 5 in California that carries them.
I tried on a couple other boots Burton SLX, and some others. 
The New Balance felt the best by far. 
Very sucked down feel around the heel.
They are rated at 7/10 stiffness.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

where in ca did you get them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Herb Bauer sporting goods in Fresno.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

everyone raves about the comfort on both new brands. it seems to be the click they are falling into.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> everyone raves about the comfort on both new brands. it seems to be the click they are falling into.


Click?


----------

